# cp trop pris



## Virg404 (27 Septembre 2022)

bonjour

j ai besoin de votre aide je suis licencié fin septembre. Préavis fait mais les parents n ont pas mis l enfant.
J ai eu la soeur le contrat  s 'est arreté en avril. Tout étais ok.
 J ai commencé en juin 2021 jusqu' à juin 2022 pour le frère 30 jours de cp que j ai déjà pris pendant l 'année complète. là ok meme si ont ne oit pas les prendre la première année donc le ram m  a dit que les parents aurait du me retirer du salaire pour absence mais ne l ont pas fait..
de juin 2021 à sept 2022 j ai acquis aussi des cp hors ne sachant pas que j allais $etre lcencié les parents le savaient depuis juin j ai posé mes 3 semaines cet été les parents m ont dit ok. La fin approche ils me repprochent  d 'avoir pris trop de cp.
J ai appelé le ram qui me dit que les parents sont responsables  le première année ils auraint du faire comme j ai dit et du coup deuxième année je prenais mes cp normalement soit les 30 jours  à ce jour ils me devraient 2 semaines si je n 'avais pas pris ces cp  d'avance. Hors aujourd'hui ils me demandent de les remboursés. J ai lu que c 'etait impossible de plus il devrait euc aussi de l 'argent à la cmg si je ne me trompe pas 

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Septembre 2022)

C'est un contrat en année complète je suppose si le problème se pose ? 
Je ne pense pas que vous deviez rembourser.... c'est eux qui établisse la déclaration Pajemploi, ils sont censés savoir ce qu'ils remplissent comme données.... après est ce que vous avez bien vérifié si vous en avez pris vraiment plus ou pas ?


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi par contre vous n'aurez pas d'iccp car vous aurez pris plus de congés que ceux acquis. Donc iccp à zéro.....les pros des calculs pourront répondre avec plus de certitude....


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Oulà!

Ton cas démontre pourquoi il est très important de bien comprendre ce qu'on veut dire par "congés pris par anticipation".
La première année, quand on prends des congés dont la période de référence n'est pas encore achevée l'employeur peut accepter de maintenir le salaire durant les congés sur la demande du salarié UNIQUEMENT pour les congés "en cours d'acquisition", c'est à dire ceux déjà crédités par son travail. Exemple: tu a commencé à travailler le 1er juin, tu es en congés 3 semaines au mois d'août soit 18 jours ouvrables (ou 17 s'il y a un jour férié) alors le maintient de salaire ne pourra être fait que pour 5 jours ouvrables et le reste sans solde. Là si je comprends bien les PE ont payé tout en maintient de salaire sur des congés pas encore acquis, ni "en cours d’acquisition" et qui ne pourront pas l'être puisque le contrat s'arrête avant le 31 mai suivant.
Que dirait le tribunal?
Qui a commis la boulette? Tu as demandé à être en congés, certes mais qui a décidé que ce serait payé en avance?
Si ce sont bien les PE qui ont fait le calcul, puisque c'est bien leur responsabilité d'employeur de le faire, ce serait considéré comme une erreur de leur part qu'ils ne peuvent pas réclamer. 
Mais s'ils peuvent prouver que c'est toi qui as fait le calcul, que tu t'es positionnée comme "sachante" en misant sur la corde "nous pauvres Parents, qui n'y connaissons rien, l'AM nous arnaqué en nous faisant croire que... blablabla", le PE pourrait peut être obtenir gain de cause. Ça dépendrait des membres du jury car si celui ci est toujours à 50/50 employeurs- salariés, il n'est pas rare que mêmes les jury salariés se rangent derrière les PE, ne les considérant pas comme des Employeurs ayant pleinement les moyens de connaitre le droit.

Le mieux est de contacter la DIRECCTE pour savoir ce qu'il convient de faire. En précisant bien que tu es AM.
Tu peux aussi demander à un ******************************************************** mais le risque est qu'il n'accepte de te deffendre que si tu es déjà syndiquée.
Tu peux contacter ta prefecture pour avoir la liste des Conseillers des Salriés de ton secteur. ce sont des Bénévoles qui ont la mission d'intervenir en cas de litige entre salariés et employeurs des petites entreprises n'ayant pas de DP (comme nous donc) et donc ont l'habitude d'éplucher les différents textes qui regissent en particulier un secteur d'activité ou un autre. Eplucher nos CCN.

Bon courage.

PS: on se souviendra de ne jamais demander *à être payée* par anticipation des congés pas encore en cours d'acquisition. On doit les poser pour avoir 5 semaines de repos par an mais pas être payée en avance.


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Si au 31 mai 2022 tu as acquis 30 jours et que tu les a déjà pris par anticipation on est OK pour la 1ère année 

Par contre pour la deuxième année 
Tu auras acquis 10 joues ouvrables le 30 septembre 
Si tu as pris 3 semaines en août soit 18 jours
Cela veut dire que tu as pris 8 jours ouvrables soit 1 semaine complète et un lundi en trop 

Tu dois donc déduire de ton solde de tout compte ces jours non acquis pris par anticipation 

Tu ne peux pas prendre plus de jours par anticipation que ce que tu ais en train d'acquérir 
Normalement tu n'aurais pas du prendre plus de 5 jours par anticipation au moins d'août 
C'est à dire 2,5 pour juin et 2,5 pour juillet


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Pour déterminer le montant que tu dois déduire tu dois faire le ccc sur le salaire du mois d'août 

Si tu me met toutes les informations je te ferai le calcul


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

le trop perçu de cp et les erreurs comptables doivent être remboursés le délais est de 3 ans pour réclamer. donc oui vous devrez rembourser les cp pris en trop a vos employeurs


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Vous êtes assistante maternelle et vous vous devez de connaître un minimum notre convention collective. 

Si vous décidez de prendre vos congés payés par anticipation cela doit clairement être défini sur votre contrat de travail. 

Et vous auriez du savoir que vous ne pouvez pas prendre plus de jours que ceux en cours d'acquisition 

En août lorsque le parent vous a maintenu votre salaire intégralement vous auriez du l'avertir de l'erreur 
Car visiblement vous saviez que vous n'aviez pas suffisamment acquis de jours. 

Donc pour moi vous êtes (désolé de vous le dire) tout aussi responsable que l'employeur 

Les parents même si ils savaient depuis juin qu'il allaient vous licencier n'avez aucune obligation de vous en avertir au préalable 

Il va donc falloir régulariser tous ceci
Et la prochaine fois ne prenez jamais plus de cp que ceux en cours d'acquisition


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et oui l'ignorance peut aboutir a des situations préjudiciables aux parties. conformément au code civil les articles 1235 et 1376 confirmes que les sommes indûment perçus sont remboursable sous trois ans.
Un calendrier peut être établi après accord entre les parties.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Un bémol cependant,  aviez vous noté sur le contrat les dates de vos 5 semaines de cp ?
C'est une fratrie,  aviez vous noté en tant qur clause supérieure à la ccn la reprise des droits aux cp ?
Avez-vous un ou deux contrats avec cette famille ?


----------

